# 2 Tonspuren in Premiere synchronisieren?



## Transmitter (19. April 2004)

Hi 

Ich habe eine Tonspur ( Lied ) direkt von der Aufnahme auf der Kamera und das komplett in Premiere importiert.

Und das entsprechende Lied nochmal als mp3 .. 

Das ganze fängt nicht am Anfang an, sondern mittendrin .. wie kann ich das denn synchronisieren?

Nur durch ausprobieren?
Oder gibt es da ein ganz tolles Tool, welches mir da hilft?

Danke schon mal


----------



## goela (19. April 2004)

Hatte mal so eine ähnliche Situation.

Szene:
Autofahrt, im Radio spielt ein Lied (Fahr- und Hintergrundgeräusche) - Überblendung auf Lied (Andere Audiospur)

Ich habe damals durch schieben, sprich ausprobieren das Ganze synchronisiert! Hat eigentlich recht schnell funktioniert!


----------



## Transmitter (19. April 2004)

Nagut, muss es wohl manuell probieren .. wäre per Programm nur ein wenig einfacher gewesen! :-/


----------



## goela (20. April 2004)

Da hast Du recht, aber wenn Du bei der Audiospur die Frequenz einblendest, dann kannst Du sehr leicht anhand der Wellen Deine zweite Tonspur "visuell" synchronisieren!


----------

